# Looking for a safe crate



## Jason Demo (Apr 23, 2013)

My wife recently rescued a GSD a few months ago and it has severe separation anxiety when we leave. I've always used wire crates, even with my working dogs as they have never tried to smash their way out. Well we came home the other day and her GSD was out of the crate but the crate was still shut and latched. It scared us pretty good knowing that she could have killed herself trying to get out. 

Anyways I'm looking for recommendations for a solid "escape proof" crate. I'd ideally like something that travels well because it would be nice to have a good crate that I could throw in my SUV to transport my SAR and personal protection dogs. I was looking at this one:

http://www.amazon.com/Impact-Case-C...1395175222&sr=8-2&keywords=aluminum+dog+crate

If anyone has any good recommendations I'd greatly appreciate it. I'd like to stick around the $600 mark if not cheaper, but our dogs' safety is worth any amount to me. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

A friend of mine on another SAR team got one of these for a destructo dog / crate destroyer. She is not fond of the door hardware but says it is, in fact, working for her.


----------



## Jason Demo (Apr 23, 2013)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> A friend of mine on another SAR team got one of these for a destructo dog / crate destroyer. She is not fond of the door hardware but says it is, in fact, working for her.


Awesome, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

I have one of these Impact collapsable crates. I love it, VERY handy and well built. They have a sale once a year or so and I picked up a XL for $278. Nice crate.


----------



## Jason Demo (Apr 23, 2013)

kerry engels said:


> I have one of these Impact collapsable crates. I love it, VERY handy and well built. They have a sale once a year or so and I picked up a XL for $278. Nice crate.


Wow, that's a really good deal. Any idea when they normally run that sale?


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Jason Demo said:


> Wow, that's a really good deal. Any idea when they normally run that sale?


They will have a "scratch and dent" sale from time to time. The damage is usually a small dent or scratch that the crate will soon get from normal use. You just have to keep a eye on there web site for the deals. http://www.icc-case.com/


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Wish I had known about them a few years ago. They do look like nice crates. Nice to have something you can collapse.


----------



## keith shimada (Dec 7, 2009)

I have two I use for traveling. I love em for road trips. They are noisier than plastic crates when the dog moves around in them. That's why I use plastic at home and in the van. I throw the impact cases in the van for road trips so I can set them up for example in a hotel room.
The only bad thing I heard, was that the rivets will get loose after hard use. Mine are tight, even with my hectic escape artist after 2 years. But I'm careful when moving and setting them up.
Wish I bought mine for $280. Now I'm gonna keep an eye out...

PS zinger case makes a their version of dog crates too. http://zingerwinger.com/xcart/home.php?cat=380 I just looked, they're a bit lighter if weight might be an issue.


----------

